# Does this video remind you of some audiophiles?



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

http://www.break.com/index/how-to-brew-the-perfect-cup-of-coffee.html

I guess it goes to show that some people take things to the extreme. I really doubt that anything in that video makes better coffee and even if it did it might only be 0.00001% better.


----------



## Chester (Feb 19, 2007)

for every hobby (person doing what they truly enjoy) there will be those that seek perfection; through the trickle-down effect that is how the masses get better products/technology ...

so yes, it seems ridiculous but that coffee may be 'that much better' than anything else out there, which may lead to a new company started based on that system for producing coffee... which would produce new jobs and ultimately give the world a better cup of joe 

Granted many of the things done in the video are 'beyond my knowledge-base' for coffee, so I do not know how 'seasoning a filter' would make a huge difference (or at least the act of throughly washing it out after seasoning would affect things since I would think that would 'un-season' it after the seasoning process) however the 3-18 day aging process (to the point of mold growth just starting) would definitely have an effect on the flavor: when it is finally brewed, you will be brewing a coffee-mold mixture, not just the beans: that said, perhaps the mold that is common in his area is not a mold that is common to all regions so that would require further investigation as far as repeatability goes (I presume the roasting process kills any spores that would originate from the coffee beans themselves...)

Yes, most of things in the video probably make little impact, however I am almost certain that the mold part of the process has a noticeable impact on the flavor: look at the difference between cheeses (brie comes to my mind), there is a great difference between flavors between 1, brands, but also, 2, if you cut off the rind (mold part) or leave it on, it is like two different cheeses

I would agree though that the video reminds me of a lot of audiophiles... the Greek audiophile video comes to mind... 




If the coffee guy has a logical (science backed) reasoning behind what he does though, more power to him.


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

I can't tell if that was a joke or not. I think they were being serious though. I personally would like to try that coffee in a blind test and see if I really thought it was so great. If it was 50% better, would I drink it all the time? NO, but I might have some good stuff "aging" for special days. Do I use my 110" home theater for all my viewing pleasure? No, I typically use my 65", just because it is more convenient and very good. Do I like Maxwell House? Yes. Do I like my Costa Rica brew better? Oh yes. 
There is always a point where the hassle becomes too much vs. the outcome. I think in audio/video it is usually price vs. how much better it really is. However, I do believe that if you spend more money and time on something, you will probably THINK it is better, even if it isn't. Kind of like the placebo effect. Gotta run. Have to start sorting my coffee beans.

:T


----------



## K Shep (Jan 30, 2010)

Are audiophiles any different than videophiles?


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

I think they are having a joke. 
Firstly, Molds are very dangerous things to play with and saying that a mortar and pestle will give uniform grain size is simply ridiculous.


----------



## Spuddy (Jan 2, 2010)

robbo266317 said:


> I think they are having a joke.
> Firstly, Molds are very dangerous things to play with and saying that a mortar and pestle will give uniform grain size is simply ridiculous.


In the hands of someone who is finely in-tune with the process at hand, I believe the video is absolutely verifiable; Especially if the hobbyist has something like Asperger's Syndrome which can dull some senses while enhancing others to super-human levels, and very often shows up in obsessively over-done hobbies such as the brewing and audiophilia aforementioned. Think "DareDevil" and his SONAR hearing abilities- While a bit of an extreme subject case, his character is actually a perfectly legitimate example of someone having a diminished sense in one area that leaves more brain space free to sort out the sensory input in another, and there are several verified real-life cases of blind people who have fine-tuned their ears well enough to be able to use them exactly like DareDevil does in his comics. Sounds impossible, but that's why it takes an extreme case (such as that in the videos) to see the differences plainly enough that they actually act on those minute details that most people don't even comprehend.

As for the mold, that can definitely be a very dangerous field to experiement in, but if you have a facile knowledge in Mycology and the various molds and fungi involved with the process, it is no different than a wilderness expert knowing to eat the big red berries instead of the little purple berries. Judging by the eccentricity of the brewing setup in the video, I'm willing to bet the "coffee-o-phile" ( :dontknow: ) knows exactly which beneficial molds need to take fruit, as well the environment that is necessary to help them produce their desired growth patterns. Utilizing molds to produce better food products is a concept as old as civilization itself.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

> As for the mold, that can definitely be a very dangerous field to experiement in, but if you have a facile knowledge in Mycology and the various molds and fungi involved with the process, it is no different than a wilderness expert knowing to eat the big red berries instead of the little purple berries. Judging by the eccentricity of the brewing setup in the video, I'm willing to bet the "coffee-o-phile" ( ) knows exactly which beneficial molds need to take fruit, as well the environment that is necessary to help them produce their desired growth patterns. Utilizing molds to produce better food products is a concept as old as civilization itself.


If that were the case they would specify type and supplier of mold.

It's pure rubbish and very dangerous.


----------



## Spuddy (Jan 2, 2010)

robbo266317 said:


> If that were the case they would specify type and supplier of mold.
> 
> It's pure rubbish and very dangerous.


Some coffee connoisseurs prefer to wet-age freshly roasted coffee for 3-5 days to mellow the taste a bit, as young coffee tends to be fairly acidic (and it can't be aged dry or it will lose flavor). If that was indeed mold on the coffee in the video, the makers obviously didn't die and they obviously liked the end result, so I really don't know where you're going with this.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I remember watching that Greek video a while ago. IIRC, there is a part where he claims somthing 75% of his sound is the rack, and 20% the clean power. Makes for expensive kit if its only 5% of the resulting sound (or whatever the figure was).


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I don't have that kind of time to brew coffee, my wife and daughter make sure of that.


----------

